# ADAM A3X Sweeps.



## bledwhite409 (Jun 17, 2012)

No smoothing, 0-80db 15-21khz 

I'd like feedback... any thoughts? 

I tried to attach the project file to this post... hope it worked.

Much appreciated. 

Taken with CSL EMM-6, Behringer x1622 and of course my ADAM A3x's.

Soundcard and mic cals. 

What are those severe notches in the frequency response? Also, does anyone else notice that a truly "flat" 6k-20k is overly bright/harsh? after tweaking the HF shelf on the back of the speakers I ended up setting them back to factory spec... don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Measurements look good, everything looks to be set up correctly. Nice low distortion, at that level at least.

The notches are comb filtering, caused by strong reflections from nearby surfaces. Some downward tilt in the treble is normal in measurements and attempting to produce a flat measurement generally sounds much too bright.

How do you like them? Coincidentally I was looking at the A3X amongst a few other small nearfield monitors last night trying to decide whether to get a pair for my desktop setup.


----------



## bledwhite409 (Jun 17, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Measurements look good, everything looks to be set up correctly. Nice low distortion, at that level at least.
> 
> The notches are comb filtering, caused by strong reflections from nearby surfaces. Some downward tilt in the treble is normal in measurements and attempting to produce a flat measurement generally sounds much too bright.
> 
> How do you like them? Coincidentally I was looking at the A3X amongst a few other small nearfield monitors last night trying to decide whether to get a pair for my desktop setup.


I appreciate the response!

I was afraid that the ADAM's had some strange notches in their response... I'm much more comfortable with blaming those notches on nearby reflections. 

I love them, but then again it's my first pair of studio monitors. So whether it's just the fact they're monitors vs consumer grade loudspeakers or they're the A3x's, I'm finding incredible detail and stereo imaging. There is an anomaly that I might just be imaginging... I'm getting that thing where the highs are all pin pointed but the lows don't follow as closely. Vocals will have a skewed image where it sounds like the lower frequencies coming from the voice are kinda bent down and to the right. I totally suspect that my computer monitors have something to do with this, and would like to experiment with some acoustic foam to place over my monitors to clean up the stereo image. Also, what I find peculiar is the fact I have to lower the volume in the left speaker to calibrate stereo center. I'm not blaming the A3x's... so then it's gotta be the room or the recording. I wonder about the room because for the most part everything's symmetrical. I'm finding recordings vary in their stereo center (pending that they all put vocals dead center... they don't always, do they?) and I have to adjust occasionally between songs. 

Plenty loud for desktop speakers. Mariah Carey sounds the best on these speakers. I think it's harder to find recordings that sound as pristine as Mariah Carey. She and her team did a great job, and rather consistently too. Gonna start listening to some country 'cause I think it'll perform well too. 

So, in short. I don't think there's a better studio monitor at this price point. I also would like to point out that I have no authority to say so because the only other one's i've listened to are the KRK Rokit series, the A7's, other AX series (5, 7). There's something special about the A3x's tweeter design (besides extending to 50khz). Pristine highs and excellent stereo image cannot be a coincidence. Cheers.


----------

